# Poco bueno



## kr131380 (Jul 12, 2014)

Is anyone fishing poco bueno this year?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep. Headed down tomorrow.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Poco*

Good luck Brandon....take that painted bill for good luck...lol


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Yep. Headed down tomorrow.


Good luck brother!

Tom


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I heard they only had 35 boats.

No live auction either.


----------



## jsex (Jul 10, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> ~No live auction either.


It will not seem like a Poco Bueno without an auction


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> I heard they only had 35 boats.
> 
> No live auction either.


Wonâ€™t know how many boats until Wed.

Correct. Itâ€™s a silent auction this year. Will be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Silent auction offshore calcutta?

Sounds like suicide.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

Iâ€™m going down. Should be fun


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Team PortAfino/GamePlan is in fishing on Rebecca for POCO and the rest of the tournaments this year. See you there Brandon


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Friend of ours from Matty, Mad Props 'll, will be there. 45 Cabo express. Go Clay.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Guppy from last Sunday.


----------



## costadetexas (Jul 11, 2016)

Does anyone else think the Poco sucks now?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

35 boats id say it more than sucks. There will be more boats at the shootout and legends. Definitely more money to be won.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

53 boats and counting. Relax. Itâ€™s a real tournament.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

costadetexas said:


> Does anyone else think the Poco sucks now?


Just those that canâ€™t be here.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone else think negative is childish? Remember the old saying..." If nothing good to say...sthu". If Poco fails after all these years, it will be sad but, to wish it for some obviously negative reason is wrong.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Boats are still going to fish it. People are still going to have fun. Hopefully the organizers have learned their lessons and can build the tournament back up.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

53 is respectable. 35 not so much


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

How's High Cotton doing..? Pete's got money to burn.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yep*



scwine said:


> How's High Cotton doing..? Pete's got money to burn.


I think heâ€™s got two boats in the tourney.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Sight Cast said:


> 53 is respectable. 35 not so much


I remember back in the 80â€™s after the oil bust there were a couple of years when there were only around 50-55 boats. Many sold for the min bid and the total calcutta was just north of $225,000.

The min size for Blues was much less then, and there were just not many of them to be had. (There were several years when there were only 1-2 fish weighed in). Cities service rigs were the last ones in the gulf, once you passed them it was open water and you were looking for bottom structure and bait.

Back then a 46â€™ Bertram with 9V92â€™s was queen of the sea. When the 54 started showing up along with the 55 Hat these sportfisherman had almost twice the range.

Then along came Tequilla, Cervesa and the big fish started being caught.

I wonder how many fish get passed up now by boats headed out to the floaters?

Things are sure a lot different.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> 35 boats id say it more than sucks. There will be more boats at the shootout and legends. Definitely more money to be won.


There were about 30 boats in Legends LAST year. Want to make a bet on that?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Oil was $45 a barrel last year as compared to $70 now. It could increase it some. Either way Legends is a great tournament


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree and we will be fishing it for the 6th time in the last 7 years


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Poco has resisted change to there detriment...the tournaments in La-Miss-Ala-Fl are much more in tune with what boat owners want....fish pots 500-1000-2500-5000-10,000 for Blue Marlin and Tag n Release and all but 10,000 for YellowFin-Wahoo-Dorado all pots paying 3 places and have a 5000 Winner take all Blue Marlin Kill Pot....Live Auction was a waste of time ...bring your money up front and play the pots you want to pay and have a nice dinner on Wednesday and let boats leave on Thursday about 1pm with lines in at 1:01pm and let the best team win! Also the fishing area should not be limited ...anywhere in the Gulf of Mexico is fair game ! ALSO A MIN LENGTH ON BLUE MARLIN SHOULD BE 107"! YES 100+ barrel of oil greatly influences the big game fishing teams at tournaments but a well run tournament attracts boats from all over the Gulf Coast regardless of price of oil!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Hope Heli.Clay can get some POCO pics.


----------



## costadetexas (Jul 11, 2016)

How much money are they fishing for?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Parade starts at 5:00..... Good luck Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

costadetexas said:


> how much money are they fishing for?


$861,000


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> $861,000


 53 boats or how many?


----------



## costadetexas (Jul 11, 2016)

Chase This! said:


> $861,000


Cool


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> $861,000


How do they get to this number? I assume this is a culmination of sponsor money and entry money? $861k is a lot of money for only 53 boats is it not?


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Respectable amount of money....would like to see break down of it


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

its all entry fee money, avg is a little more than 16K per boat.. 

some boats probably paid more and some paid less based on the different pots they entered.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I heard a much lower number. Not sure what to believe. That is a lot of money for 53 boats.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

*Poco*

Always my favorite thread of the year. People slam Poco because theyâ€™re not invited and the ones fishing it or fond of the tournament defend it. Itâ€™s great tournament, great for POC and better than the ****show series in the eastern gulf.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

$300k Calcutta $561k fish pots including billfish release pots


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> I think heâ€™s got two boats in the tourney.


Yeah, the other is "The Dos".


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Any updates of fish on or fish landed hoping someone breaks 800#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck Brandon and crew!


----------



## Rbrittstx (Nov 3, 2016)

*That is a low Calcutta*

about 5 years ago it was over a million in the Calcutta. Of course that was with a full field. In the past if you didn't get your entry fee in on time you could be left out because the field would be full. I hope it doesn't keep declining for the sake of the POC community


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rbritt1969 said:


> about 5 years ago it was over a million in the Calcutta. Of course that was with a full field. In the past if you didn't get your entry fee in on time you could be left out because the field would be full. I hope it doesn't keep declining for the sake of the POC community


My *****$$-according to Calhoun county tax office my land has gold in it ....
I get zero benefit from this


----------



## costadetexas (Jul 11, 2016)

DRILHER said:


> $300k Calcutta $561k fish pots including billfish release pots


This sounds more in line with the amount of boats.


----------



## costadetexas (Jul 11, 2016)

Rbritt1969 said:


> about 5 years ago it was over a million in the Calcutta. Of course that was with a full field. In the past if you didn't get your entry fee in on time you could be left out because the field would be full. I hope it doesn't keep declining for the sake of the POC community


Most people in POC are not benefiting from the tournament. Plus there is some sort of tourny every weekend it seems. But it would be a shame if it folded up. I think the Poco will be here for a while. May take a little more time for people to trust/get over the cancellation debacle.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

costadetexas said:


> This sounds more in line with the amount of boats.


Pretty stout for sure! Average close to 6K per boat in the calcutta and 10 K on the pots.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Any reports yet?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Offshore tournaments in general have seen a decline in the number of boats entered in the past couple of years. Iâ€™m not sure why. I know the oilfield effects some teams. But the economy is good. I hope this tournament survives. It has been a staple on the gulf coast for years.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Yep. Headed down tomorrow.


Good luck!

Hope you get to "back it down like a sportfisher!" :biggrin::brew:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Offshore tournaments in general have seen a decline in the number of boats entered in the past couple of years. Iâ€™m not sure why. I know the oilfield effects some teams. But the economy is good. I hope this tournament survives. It has been a staple on the gulf coast for years.


I'd vote more of a population shift and an aging of current fishermen moving away.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like "Done Deal" headed in with an estimated 112"


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

whaler76 said:


> Looks like "Done Deal" headed in with an estimated 112"


I bet they keep her on deck. The rules this year do not require boats to weigh in Friday.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ah gotcha. That's why the POCO caption said see you at the weigh-in Saturday.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

They're on fire!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Was at the POCO offshore boat parade yesterday afternoon and we counted 40 big sportfishers heading out of POC, including Done Deal, winner of the Gulf Coast Triple Crown championship. POCO spirit seemed to be alive and well, and we also saw 2Cooler Chase This heading out. This morning a bunch of inshore POCO boats blasted off fishing at 6:15. At Froggies, Simmons Custom Boats seemed to be the most common brand of boat heading out this morning.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Saw on social media that Rebecca is bringing one in tonight. 104" per the post.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

jeez, a few of you people are just cynical ********.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

good luck guys and gals, hope everyone has a great Tourney. Wish I was there, and think any true offshore fishermen feels the same.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Clay on mad props has a 104â€ marlin headed to weigh tonight! Wish I could have made this trip with him but couldnâ€™t get away from work..... next time. Good job clay!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mustake said:


> jeez, a few of you people are just cynical ********.


 I don't know enough about the whole thing to have a formed opinion. I do have a very dear cousin whose son is aboard the LongShot so I wish them well, as all of the other folks grinding it out. When fishing has to turn to cynicism, it's a sad day.


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

I get it. Iâ€™d be cynical about the tournament too if I was at home and not down in POC enjoying the festivities. Sitting at the weigh in and itâ€™s a great crowd of folks everyone drinking brews and having a good time. Rebecca is on the way with a quality fish. Will be sure to post official weight once sheâ€™s at the dock. Tight Lines!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rebecca put a 443.5 on the scale tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw on Instagram live Mad prop got one that was 465


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

daniel7930 said:


> I saw on Instagram live Mad prop got one that was 465


Yes just confirmed. Rebecca had a 102 and MAD had a 108.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like day one got off to a good start with some good fish. Did anyone happen to confirm if 'Done Deal' boated a fish (as mentioned earlier)?


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

If Jason Buck confirms he's got a 112" fish in the boat u can bet its probably 114" as he always conservative on his measurements! Fish is probably 575lbs


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Draggin up has a 113â€ and Done deal a 112â€ gonna be close!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Poco Bueno Update: Saturday Morning 10:45 

Lot's of excitement at Poco Bueno:

Boated Blue Marin: 
Mad Props 465 lbs
Rebeccas 443.5
Draggin Up with 113â€ Blue Marlin ETA to weigh in 4:00 
Done Deal with a 112â€ blue marlin â€“ Eta to weigh 5:30-6:00

Billfish Release reports:
Tenacious with 4 blue marlin
Relentless Pursuit with 2 blue Marlin
Easy Release with 1 Blue and 1 sail
Bimini Babe 1 blue
Rehab 1 blue
****** Honeymoon 1 blue 
Long Shot 1 blue
Bill Stalker 1 blue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Way to go Clay! Good job to all the captains and anglers so far.

James


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Draggin' Up blue is 575.5, pic attached.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

rodsnscrews said:


> If Jason Buck confirms he's got a 112" fish in the boat u can bet its probably 114" as he always conservative on his measurements! Fish is probably 575lbs


Buy me a lotto ticket if you get a chance. NAILED IT!!! Good call.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks like Done Deal is present leader--587.50, pic attached.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

That was close one 12# on fish of that size amazing 
Great job to both teams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks like Smooth Move out of New Orleans is the winner. 721lb, 121" blue, pic attached


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Smooth Move that's the 76 Spencer ....beautiful RED HULL if I'm right


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

rodsnscrews said:


> Smooth Move that's the 76 Spencer ....beautiful RED HULL if I'm right


Pretty sure you're right. They blew by me coming in Port A jetties week of the 4th, beautiful boat.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

rodsnscrews said:


> Smooth Move that's the 76 Spencer ....beautiful RED HULL if I'm right





rvd2 said:


> Pretty sure you're right. They blew by me coming in Port A jetties week of the 4th, beautiful boat.


Yep. Beautiful Boat.


----------



## n5 (Feb 20, 2018)

smooth move is a port a boat---Bryan Phillip's runs the boat


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

POCO leaderboard final. Congratulations 2Cooler Chase This on the Dolphin.


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats Chase This!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats to all. Great job. Everyone at our camp is feelin a bit hung over this morning.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice work on the Dolphin Brandon


----------



## kr131380 (Jul 12, 2014)

TALK ABOUT A LONG RUN FOR POCO


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

That is an impressive run. We had noticed at least a couple of fuel bladders strapped on the front of that boat at the boat parade on Thursday.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

That's where the big boys hang out....lots of Marlin have been caught there...they fished it hard on way back from the Blue Marlin Grand Championship last Monday and Tuesday so they obviously liked what they saw to go back for Poco....that area of the gulf has been really hot for Blue Marlin all summer...


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Congrats go out to the Smooth Move and Captain Brian Phillips....Brian is one of the most decorated captains in Gulf of Mexico Marlin Fishing history having Captained the 54 Karet(when a 54 Bertram was da ****ts), running the MoJo (60 Sculley) for Will Lett for many years and now working for Porter Trimble and Fleur de Lis Energy's 74 ft Spencer ..Smooth Move.....you don't get to Captain these boats unless ur a great fisherman and a good guy! Next week should be interesting!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Fun trip and fun tournament.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DGAustin said:


> Looks like Smooth Move out of New Orleans is the winner. 721lb, 121" blue, pic attached


Best chick in a bikini trophy too! :cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks, guys. Fun trip and fun tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your boy? He is growing up quick, if so. :cheers:


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Mahi mahi.*

Good job on the mahi mahi Brandon.....may need to do another painting for little man


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

kr131380 said:


> TALK ABOUT A LONG RUN FOR POCO


It's an interesting paradox; 1) the changing technological world that sportfishing has evolved into, providing the vessel with the range, expertise, and technology to fish so very far from shore in a 3 day tournament, (well away from the competition), and 2) the technology provided not only by the existence of deepwater structures (such as drillships operating in 9,700' of water creating FADs), but people working on such drillships snapping photos and broadcasting them across the web real-time via social media (over 25,000 views on instagram last time I looked).

Team No Compromise won the 2nd place tuna pots across the board, saw 3 marlin on Friday and also had a 500+ marlin jump off yesterday morning. What an exceptionally fine vessel, captain, owners, and crew.

Just to be clear, No Compromise uses Hilton's exclusively.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks, guys. Fun trip and fun tournament.


Great job on the Mahi.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that your boy? He is growing up quick, if so. :cheers:


Yessir. Thatâ€™s Chase. He is indeed.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

hilton said:


> It's an interesting paradox; 1) the changing technological world that sportfishing has evolved into, providing the vessel with the range, expertise, and technology to fish so very far from shore in a 3 day tournament, (well away from the competition), and 2) the technology provided not only by the existence of deepwater structures (such as drillships operating in 9,700' of water creating FADs), but people working on such drillships snapping photos and broadcasting them across the web real-time via social media (over 25,000 views on instagram last time I looked).
> 
> Team No Compromise won the 2nd place tuna pots across the board, saw 3 marlin on Friday and also had a 500+ marlin jump off yesterday morning. What an exceptionally fine vessel, captain, owners, and crew.
> 
> Just to be clear, No Compromise uses Hilton's exclusively.


That is crazy to be that far out and still have people spotting and relaying your location. New technology really changes the game.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

3 of the 5 fish were caught at Perdido. Draggin Up hooked theirs Friday morning around 11 and had a loooooong fight. We hooked ours on Rebecca about 2 in the afternoon and had a three hour fight. Headed to POC a little after 5 and Draggin Up was still fighting theirs. We weighed in then ran back out to Perdido. Smooth Move was there when we got back and hooked up right next to us. They had a long fight too and if they didnâ€™t do 40 knot cruise they wouldnâ€™t have made it back. Pretty sure we raised that same fish Friday morning early. We saw 4 that day but none yesterday. Congrats to Brian.

Good to see you Brandon and congrats too.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

got some really good aerial photos during the weigh in. lots of pretty boats for sure. hoping to be at Hoover and Perdido on Friday for the shootout.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

heli.clay said:


> got some really good aerial photos during the weigh in. lots of pretty boats for sure. hoping to be at Hoover and Perdido on Friday for the shootout.


You reckon Perdido will have a boat or 20 at it, since 3 of the 5 weighed Blues were caught there.? LOL


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

justhookit said:


> 3 of the 5 fish were caught at Perdido. Draggin Up hooked theirs Friday morning around 11 and had a loooooong fight. We hooked ours on Rebecca about 2 in the afternoon and had a three hour fight. Headed to POC a little after 5 and Draggin Up was still fighting theirs. We weighed in then ran back out to Perdido. Smooth Move was there when we got back and hooked up right next to us. They had a long fight too and if they didnâ€™t do 40 knot cruise they wouldnâ€™t have made it back. Pretty sure we raised that same fish Friday morning early. We saw 4 that day but none yesterday. Congrats to Brian.
> 
> Good to see you Brandon and congrats too.


 Nice to be able to be the last boat there and be able to do 41 coming in to make the weigh in.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> 35 boats id say it more than sucks. There will be more boats at the shootout and legends. Definitely more money to be won.


26 boats in Legends and under 400,000 total pots. What do I win?


----------

